# switching to adult food



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi! I am getting ready to start switching my near 1 year old V over to "adult" food. I don't think she really cares for her food now. She will eat when she is hungry but she prefers treats way more  Any recommendations on a good dry kibble? I was looking into Purina Pro Health Sport or Hills Ideal Balance. She is on the Hills Science Diet Puppy Healthy Development now because when she was 10 weeks old she kept developing eye infections on the food that the breeder recommended.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Do the change gradually. We kept Dharma on the same brand of food- we just went from puppy to adult.(Oven Baked chicken). Any food transitions should be done gradually by adding a small ratio of the new to the old and then decreasing the amount of old with new until totally changed over.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks! I could try the Hills Ideal Balance. I just don't want her to hate her food  I think that could be why she is a little "blah" lately.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

I was thinking of giving her Blue Buffalo but I am not sure which kind or the Purina Pro Health Sport. Any thoughts?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

This is often a judgemental question or debate amongst forum members........ You just have to find what works for your V. We had a lot of trouble with our girl's digestion as she was growing up. We switched from Kirkland which the breeder was feeding to the Oven Baked holistic. We could not feed any human food like cheese or yogurt or banannas and we had to be careful of what we gave her for dog treats. It was not an easy road to try and get Dharma to eat! A 1 year old though she seems better.


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

MCD,
You're right. I have read other topics on this and it does seem to be a touchy subject. I just want to make sure she stays healthy. This is our first V and I just love her to pieces  Thanks so much for your help and input.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two of mine eat the Purina Pro all life stages, and one that has allergies eats Purina Pro Select salmon. Quite a few dogs have digestive issues with Blue Buffalo, but yours might not.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Mine is still on puppy food at 15 months, I don't think this is massively unusual either... correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our boys still eat puppy food at 2.5 yrs and 13 months of age. They are highly active and our breeder said if they still look lean to keep them on the puppy food.


----------

